# disk labels



## abatie (Jan 30, 2014)

I've got a 10.0 system up and running as a ZFS file server, but want to get rid of the mega labels that hide disk identities.  I found some list posts that gave the loader.conf options:

```
# Disable gpt/gptid labels
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable=0
kern.geom.label.gpt.enable=0
```
But that just changed the name in `zpool status` to another useless long string.  How can I get it to give me the actual device name (e.g. ada0, da3, etc.) so when I'm assembling or repairing pools, I know which disks are where without having to wade through the morass of `gpart list`?  Thanks!


----------



## abatie (Jan 30, 2014)

FWIW, disabling the GPT labels seems to be a bad idea - re-enabling the GPTID label in loader.conf doesn't cause it to revert back - it's now stuck with the disk ID.  I did find the glabel command, which `glabel status` at least gives a much easier to read mapping of labels to devices, but I'd still rather that zpool showed the device directly.

This issue only seems to apply to the pools I let the installation process setup - the one I manually set up after installation has the device names.  In the first case where I tried this (10.0rc1), it seems to have gotten an odd mix; I don't know if that's an RC1 issue or not - in the second system (using 10.0-RELEASE), I only installed to a single root device (which is where I was playing with the labels) and built the pool manually later:


```
<zbsd1.rdrop.com> [124] # zpool status
  pool: data
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

	NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	data                                            ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
	    diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WXJ1E23LHJN3  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da4                                         ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-1                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da7                                         ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da6                                         ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: vm-images
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

	NAME                                                  STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	vm-images                                             ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-0                                            ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da2                                               ONLINE       0     0     0
	    diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20132609427AD5  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

	NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zroot                                           ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/5227c40c-6694-11e3-b12d-001e4f432108  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gptid/52da59db-6694-11e3-b12d-001e4f432108  ONLINE       0     0     0
```


```
<nas03.batie.org> [49] $ zpool status
  pool: data
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

	NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	data        ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da0     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da3     ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror-1  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da1     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da2     ONLINE       0     0     0
	logs
	  mirror-2  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ada1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ada2    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

	NAME                                STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zroot                               ONLINE       0     0     0
	  diskid/DISK-DC320100809230003Bp3  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## worldi (Jan 31, 2014)

abatie said:
			
		

> ```
> # Disable gpt/gptid labels
> kern.geom.label.gptid.enable=0
> kern.geom.label.gpt.enable=0
> ```



Adding kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable=0 should prevent the display of _diskid_s.


----------



## abatie (Jan 31, 2014)

That did the trick, thanks!


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 3, 2019)

Another useful trick you can do if you don't want to disable gptids is, make a partition on those device, label it and use the label when attaching them to the pool. This way you would have nice readable names like:
gpt/data01
gpt/data02
...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC You're responding to a 5 year old thread.


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> roccobaroccoSC You're responding to a 5 year old thread.


Sorry, I did not notice. I usually respond to my current notifications and then I go to "What's new". I don't know why this thread showed up at all.


----------

